# Question on max watts/amps



## michiganbushman (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi everyone,
New here but have been reading a lot.

I just completed my Freezer to Smoker build and I have a question on power supply.

I mounted a power strip to the back of the smoker and I plugged my Auber power control into it.
I have the 1800 watt max with wifi control, 3 probes and the smoke generator plug.  (thing is really cool)
I used a Brinkman (up to 1500 watt) heating element that is plugged into the Auber.
Along with that I was able to utilize the interior light bulb as well as the circulatory fan that was part of the freezer.  Both of these are plugged into the power strip as well.
Also I mounted a Bradley smoke generator to the side and that is plugged into the strip as well.

I am using my garage plug (non GFCI) and an extension cord.  The circuit is 15 amp and runs a few other things as well.
I notice the lights in my den flickering when the smoker is on.

I want to make sure i have enough power available to run the smoker.  I have test run up to 250 degrees so far.  I'm pretty sure my max will be 225 for turkey, butts and brisket.

I have an outdoor 220 V plug available that is inline with my dryer plug.  It was put in to backfeed the electrical panel from a generator.
I did not ever use it.  I installed a generator sub panel instead but never the less it is still there.

Question is can I utilize that 220V in any way by making it two 110v?  Or do I have to change the 30 amp breaker out to make that safe,which will negate the use of my dryer.
Other wise I would be limited to the 110 in the garage.
I am using a heavy extension cord and plan on cutting it to jst the length I need to reach outside from the garage.

Looking for tips on getting the most power available without buggering the rest of the house.

Note-I have 100 amp service and one day would like to upgrade to 200 and then run a dedicated circuit to my smoker.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 27, 2019)

Most power strips are rated at 12-15 amps.  Your element is going to draw 12-13 amps by itself.
I think you are very close to overloading your circuits.  I would look at getting a 20 amp circuit dedicated to the smoker.  And if you use any extensions cords, make them at least 12 gauge and as short as possible.
Many RVs utilize a 220v 50 amp service and there are adapters to split service to 110v supply.  I think you probably can get by tapping into one side of the 220 breaker,  but I think code would say you should replace breaker and rewire to be safe.  This is my non-professional opinion only, suggest you consult a certified electrician and get any permits before doing such modifications if they are required.


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 27, 2019)

I’m not sure how big your dryer circuit is that also has the generator receptacle, but you may be able to make a 120v pigtail adapter to run your smoker off of. Get a matching plug to the 220v receptacle and only wire one of the 120v legs of the plug, plus the neutral and ground. Need to make sure that the generator receptacle has a neutral in the circuit. Just a thought, but I’m no expert. talk To an electrician to be sure.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

I HATE hearing about back feeding to a panel. Thank you for not using it. Is this plug that was used to back feed a 3 wire or 4 wire?
Either way. You'll need to determine the line and neutral leads. And you should switch out the 220 breaker to a single 110 breaker. And cap the unused wire from the 220 breaker. Yes, it can be done. But do not make a cheater plug to make that outlet work.  Do it right with the proper breaker and outlet.


----------



## michiganbushman (Dec 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I HATE hearing about back feeding to a panel. Thank you for not using it. Is this plug that was used to back feed a 3 wire or 4 wire?
> Either way. You'll need to determine the line and neutral leads. And you should switch out the 220 breaker to a single 110 breaker. And cap the unused wire from the 220 breaker. Yes, it can be done. But do not make a cheater plug to make that outlet work.  Do it right with the proper breaker and outlet.



I'm not a 100% sure on how many wires.   It has been some year since I opened it up to look.
The only reason I left it was there would be a hole in the house!  I suppose I should disable it.  I can't change the breaker out or my dryer would not work so I think the whole thing is a moot point anyways.

My thought was that if I had a 30 amp breaker available to run the smoker I would have no trouble with power supply.  The power would be running through a dedicated circuit capable of higher voltages and more amps but  I still would only be using whatever the smoker needed which I imagine is 15 amps but it would be a full dedicated 15 amps because nothing else would be on that circuit.

Obviously I would nut run the dryer when I was smoking.
Sounds a little to sketchy for me to try and DIY something like this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2019)

I had an Electrician run 120 on a 20A breaker to a GFI outlet for my smoker. $125 and peace of mind...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

I guess I misunderstood you. The drier outlet is on the same circuit as the other one. Hmm. No real way to do that. At least legally and safely. How far away is the main panel to where you want a plug for the smoker?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I had an Electrician run 120 on a 20A breaker to a GFI outlet for my smoker. $125 and peace of mind...JJ



Yes. And that is the safest approach. If this is a easy run. Then it shouldn't cost much at all.


----------



## michiganbushman (Dec 29, 2019)

I did the initial smoke yesterday.  I made a new extension cord the exact length I needed (12 gauge)  and I smoked for 4.5 hours at 250 without any issues at all.
I did run the smoke generator the entire time but i did not use the circulation fan or the light. 
I did not open the doors in the entire 4.5 hours.
The Auber PID kept everything perfect and the turkey turned out amazing.  I can honestly say it was the best turkey I ever had.

I did change the outlet I was using and it is on a different circuit and I saw no lights flickering.

I still want to do a dedicated line but that will be when I change my service over to 200 amp.

Thank everyone for the advice.


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 29, 2019)

Good deal. Glad it worked out for you.


----------

